# Lost in the Fifties-Another Time, Another Place



## ndynt (May 1, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 1, 2015)

Great video!   I had a crush on Davy Crockett (Fess Parker).


----------



## Cookie (May 1, 2015)

Thanks Nona, I enjoyed that video - there was a lot of stuff in there that I had seen when I was a kid.


----------



## Josiah (May 1, 2015)

Thanks Nona, that was a fun trip down memory lane. Arthur Godfrey and animal crackers oh my.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2015)

Of course, it was and is, "Snakes and ladders" over here, but I do remember many of the same type of things in the 50's.

Easy to be nostalgic, but my memories of the 50's were not all good.


----------



## jujube (May 2, 2015)

What a trip!  I have great memories of the 50's, but then I probably getting senile - lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Thanks Nona, enjoyed that.  I only remember a wee bit of the 50's as I was born in 52.  But much of video was also the early 60's.  

Capt, I know things were not great in the 50's in Scotland, my husband has told me stories of his life growing up in Glasgow. He had a good family but they were poor.


----------



## Underock1 (May 4, 2015)

What a great selection. I was really a child of the 40's, but raised our kids in the 50's. I remember every one of those things.
Chutes and Ladders was published in a Candy Land version. My much younger sister used to torture my wife by making her play  never ending games with her.


----------



## Glinda (May 4, 2015)

I would not want to go back to the 50s but I love this trip down Memory Lane.  I once had a cat named after Arthur Godfrey - He was Arthur Dogfree.


----------



## Underock1 (May 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I would not want to go back to the 50s but I love this trip down Memory Lane.  I once had a cat named after Arthur Godfrey - He was Arthur Dogfree.



Lol! Love it! Just curious. Why wouldn't you want to go back?


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2015)

I'm surprised too. The fifties are generally viewed as the apex of what is coming to be called the American Century. We've progressed some since then in the area of social justice, but gone downhill fast in terms of having a robust middle class. 

Plus I was bright eyed and bushy-tailed back then.


----------



## Glinda (May 4, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Lol! Love it! Just curious. Why wouldn't you want to go back?



Having a childhood as a Baby Boomer in the 50s was, in some ways, ideal.  But I wouldn't have wanted to be an adult female in the 50s.  Expectations of and opportunities for females were very narrow and restricted before women started asserting themselves in the 60s.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Having a childhood as a Baby Boomer in the 50s was, in some ways, ideal.  But I wouldn't have wanted to be an adult female in the 50s.  Expectations of and opportunities for females were very narrow and restricted before women started asserting themselves in the 60s.



Very true.  And if you were a minority, forget it!  I loved the age I was in the 60's as well.  But I like the time period we are in now and the age I am now.


----------



## Cookie (May 4, 2015)

jujube said:


> What a trip!  I have great memories of the 50's, but then I probably getting senile - lol.



You and me both jujube - great memories - but your not getting senile - we were just kids, what did we know?


----------



## Underock1 (May 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Having a childhood as a Baby Boomer in the 50s was, in some ways, ideal.  But I wouldn't have wanted to be an adult female in the 50s.  Expectations of and opportunities for females were very narrow and restricted before women started asserting themselves in the 60s.



I hear you. We were married in '57. Had our boys in '60 and '62. Lived on a shoe string, but life was great. For us! There were a lot of things back then that needed fixing. Still much to be done, but I think that there has been an amazing improvement in attitudes in an incredibly short period of time. I like the world I am leaving a lot better than the one I was born into.


----------



## Louis (May 4, 2015)

Child abuse was rampant in the '50's. Children had no rights.
I hated life in the '50's.


----------



## John C (May 4, 2015)

I really enjoyed this one.  GERITOL I had completely forgotten; it was advertised on WNOX radio, Knoxville, Tennessee.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

John C said:


> I really enjoyed this one.  GERITOL I had completely forgotten; it was advertised on WNOX radio, Knoxville, Tennessee.



Knoxville?  I didn't live there in the 50s though. Just the 90s.


----------



## Butterfly (May 9, 2015)

Great video!  I remember a lot of that stuff!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 9, 2015)

Ah, Gilbert chemistry sets - my favorite "toy" from the '50's! Amazing how much you can learn about life in general from such sets ... like how Mom hates when you burn sulfur in her silver teaspoons!


----------

